
Attacking the Washington, D.C. Internet Voting System [pdf] - madmax108
https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/dcvoting-fc12.pdf
======
GiovanniFrigo
This attack is really accurate and well-crafted.. and scary at the same time.
Unfortunately, seems like we are not ready for Internet Voting Systems yet!

